# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  τα πρώτα μου παιχνίδια

## arislarisa

γεια σας παιδιά, προσπάθησα να φτιαξω τα πρωτα μου παιχνιδια για τα budgie μου, ελπιζω να τα τιμησουν και τα πουλακια μου (ακομα δεν τα εβαλα μεσα στο κλουβι). την σκαλα την εφτιαξα χωρις να το περιμενω, σκεφτομαι να κρεμασω και ενα κουδουνακι στο κατω μερος για να εχει και λιγο βαρος.   περιμενω σχολια και διορθωσεις για να μαθω καλυτερα. σας ευχαριστω

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημέρα φίλε όμορφα τα παιχνίδια που τους έφτιαξες. 
Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι για την σκάλα η οποία ίσως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να βάλουν το κεφάλι τους μέσα και να μην μπορούν να το βγάλουν,  φτιάξε μια από ξύλο με πιο μεγάλα κενά. Το άλλο είναι μια χαρά,  θα το τιμήσουν!!!

----------


## dias

πολυ ομορφα,και σιγουρα θα τα τιμησουν με το παραπανω...

----------


## arislarisa

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια, ομορφα λογια γ την πρωτη μου προσπαθεια. Θα σας ακουσω κ θα αλλαξω τη σκαλα.

----------


## thanos52

Παρα πολυ ομορφα !!

----------

